# Unitronic Chip/Reflash



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

Has anyone heard bout the Unitronic for the 2.5L? i just contacted tyrolsort in NY and they said that it just came out so not to much info on there end expect 10-15 hp gains there not to sure though, but i contacted unitronic but they haven't gotten back to me... any one have anyinfo on this http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/in...id=33


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (trikstir99)*

they were the ones tuning the 2.5l turbo... and i think they have worked on a chip also so so maybe its finally out??? Does that mean the 2.5l turbo could be ready soon too???


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (trikstir99)*

Keep us updated, want to hear what they have to say.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

so did anyone call them? it seems the 2.5l is the only one that they didnt claim any gains for and it says "call" where every other car has its gains listed.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_so did anyone call them? it seems the 2.5l is the only one that they didnt claim any gains for and it says "call" where every other car has its gains listed.
lol


----------



## 07_Blackbunny (Feb 1, 2007)

i don't think unitronic will be getting any money out of me....they can keep their chip, ill wait for a company that can actually stick with a project for more than 5 mins....


----------



## 5CYLPILL (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Yeah, I'm interested on it this as well. There was all this talk about it for a while and then it just stopped. I wonder if they finally finished it?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (5CYLPILL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5CYLPILL* »_Yeah, I'm interested on it this as well. There was all this talk about it for a while and then it just stopped. I wonder if they finally finished it?









x2, and maybe the turbo rabbit VAG project will eventually be finished also if they had the same problem with both applications.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

**Update** spoke to them today, gains will be 15-20 HP & the same gains for torque...chip will be released in the next week or so for $450... figured i'd up date you guys
does anyone know how this works with my warranty??


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_**Update** spoke to them today, gains will be 15-20 HP & the same gains for torque...chip will be released in the next week or so for $450... figured i'd up date you guys
does anyone know how this works with my warranty??

x2....same info I heard....we will see..


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_**Update** spoke to them today, gains will be 15-20 HP & the same gains for torque...chip will be released in the next week or so for $450... figured i'd up date you guys
does anyone know how this works with my warranty??

Not well.








Glad to hear they finally made some progress! I'm curious to see how it reacts with intake / exhaust / cams.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone know if OJ went on the dyno? He has this chip


----------



## ___likeabunny (May 8, 2007)

Hi so I joined just to reply to this...
I actually emailed them about this about 2 weeks ago and have gotten no response whatsoever. Pretty much just asked them if they had any numbers demonstrating the gains for the Rabbit, as I was interested in their product. Didn't even recieve a message telling me they didn't have any numbers. Nada. It really demonstrates professionalism when one doesn't even make an effort to inform potential customers haha.
**edit** didnt see trikstir99's post... looks pretty impressive... still need to see some sort of proof though**


_Modified by ___likeabunny at 12:08 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (___likeabunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *___likeabunny* »_ *still need to see some sort of proof though*** 

x2


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

450$$$ bucks for the same as inmotiontunings 200$$$$ wow thats a little pricey dont you guys think?????


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_450$$$ bucks for the same as inmotiontunings 200$$$$ wow thats a little pricey dont you guys think????? 

depends i won't have to remove my ecu and ship it off...theres a place down the block from me that is a unitronic shop...but i still would like to see some more info before i drop 450


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

exactly i need more info. because if it dynos more than inmotion's then there well be a change


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

If it dynos more is one thing....which one makes more power the safest is another....Please get Vag-com whoever gets these...


----------



## ___likeabunny (May 8, 2007)

^^^^^ very true


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (trikstir99)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more info?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Keep us update! I would like to know if we need the 91 octane for the chip.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (ahson)*

I think the week or so has gone by and again, unitronic provedes nothing. 
Hey they could at least tell us that they ran into some trouble, but they did this with the original post about their chip.
Inmotion has not deliver a dyno graph either, OJ I beleive only did a VAG run, got 173 or something like that with an intake, but I think any company trying to sell a chip should provide a dyno of their tunning.
We will see what comes out, at least we find more companies talking about releasing something.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

n o t professional


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (ahson)*

we will become a unitronic dealer in miami,fl they have alot big turbo files to offer,cant wait when they release a big turbo file for the 2.0t


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4futurayellowVR6* »_we will become a unitronic dealer in miami,fl they have alot big turbo files to offer,cant wait when they release a big turbo file for the 2.0t

where in miami? i live in miami and i wana get the chip when it is released and do you know about any VW hang outs?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

yea 40st s.w and 112 ave next to the mc donalds we meet up every wenesday from 8-10 p.m im me for more details


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, we're hoping to offer a complete stock performance remap in about a months time. We have begun tuning on both stock 2.5L and boosted 2.5L








Stay tuned


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys, we're hoping to offer a complete stock performance remap in about a months time. We have begun tuning on both stock 2.5L and boosted 2.5L








Stay tuned









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

This is from unitronic
"More or less 18-20hp and 18-20lbs of torque, it's still in the miracles 
happening section!








Expected price: $400-$450
Everything will be confirmed upon completion!"

"Yup, we will be able to remove the speed limit and also increase the 
rev. limiter!"
that sounds pretty good to me


_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 8:40 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Is increasing the Rev limiter a good thing for this car since it falls on its face after 5k and potential damage to the engine?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Is increasing the Rev limiter a good thing for this car since it falls on its face after 5k and potential damage to the engine?

well i was saying the whole thing in general was a good thing, and the raised rev limiter will be there for those that would like to use it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
well i was saying the whole thing in general was a good thing, and the raised rev limiter will be there for those that would like to use it

Don't forget the DBW lag will be GONE as well.


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

what about the revs staying up when you push the clutch in, not sure if thats important but it kinda bugs me


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry, what is DBW?
What's the benefits of raising the rev? Like someone said, we lose power after 5k anyway. Higher rev doesn't mean we get more power, at least not on our Rabbit. 
By the way, is the chip requires 91 octane gas to run? 


_Modified by ahson at 12:36 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

dbw = drive by wire?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_dbw = drive by wire

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Can someone kindly explain what the Drive By Wire Lag is? 


_Modified by ahson at 12:46 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Can someone kindly explain what the Drive By Wire Lag is? 

_Modified by ahson at 12:46 AM 5-31-2007_

this is from the interweb









_Quote, originally posted by *www.com* »_Automobiles in the 21st century have replaced the more conventional throttle cable technology for an ECM (Electronic Control Module) that translates pedal travel into electronic signals in order to provide power to the wheels.
The ECT system (Electronic Throttle Control) – also known as drive-by-wire – has the unfortunate downside of delayed throttle response and subdued acceleration, creating problems in certain circumstances such as up-hill starts, quick gearchanges, overtaking, etc.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Don't forget the DBW lag will be GONE as well.

awesome


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Sean,
what was the trouble? what kind of gains are you expecting?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Sean,
what was the trouble? what kind of gains are you expecting?

I really don't want to get into the gains as it is not complete yet, also I am not on location of the actual tuning.
When I have solid evidence (IE Dyno) Don or I wil post it up right away.
Expect gains and improvements similar to the 24V VR6 2.8L. The biggest improvement will be the reation time of the DBW system. It will feel like a Cable Throttle car.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Expect gains and improvements similar to the 24V VR6 2.8L. The biggest improvement will be the reation time of the DBW system. *It will feel like a Cable Throttle car.*


That alone is worth the price of admission! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
That alone is worth the price of admission! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

truth!!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

So is it safe to say that in about a months time too that vags turbo project should be up and running properly?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_So is it safe to say that in about a months time too that vags turbo project should be up and running properly?








oh I bow to thee who throws in such seductive questions... cant wait for the turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can I get a




























CHEERS 2.5errrrs!!!!


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

we became a unitronic dealer in southflorida so we are looking for a 2.5 to do a big turbo on it anyone interested is welcome to come just waiting on unitronic for the software release go uni http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

When I was at a local car show on sunday 6.3 I spoke with a Unitronic approved vendor that offered to flash my car, Im seriously considering getting it, Someone from that shop should be contacting me with more info, so Ill let you guys know to whatever I find out...the shops site is http://www.performancemotorworkz.com/)


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
That alone is worth the price of admission! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
Waiting patiently. I've got lots of left over money I saved by not getting the GTI, so bring on the upgrade!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updates?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

Well, I just got off the phone with the vendor that offered to flash my car w/ unitronics software when I was at a car show this past sunday. Performance motorworkz (the vendor) told me that it is indeed under development. The "1" stage for '91 octane has expected gains of 15-20 HP and 15-20 TQ. I asked for an ETA on this and he wasn't too specific, but he tole me within the month or so. They also told me that they are developing the "1+" for '93 octane but they werent to specific on expected gains and ETA. But hey, at least they called me back with some info.. . I hope this helps


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

dude i'd so drive up to your guys' shop to get this chip done when its available.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, inspeaking of that, on sunday they did mention the possibility for a" group buy" esque type deal so if anyone in the tristate is interested in comming up to CT shoot me a PM, ill do my best to keep everyone updated with my info I manage to get..


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

ill be down for a 93 octane chip. thats all i run anyway. hopefully its soon!!!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

any word if there will be tuning for 100+ oct?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you do 93 programing and then run 90 octane wouldn't the computer correct for this and give you less power but nothing happens to the car?
I run 93 as well, but I have a little concern if the gas is really 93 rating here in Mexico.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you do 93 programing and then run 90 octane wouldn't the computer correct for this and give you less power but nothing happens to the car?
I run 93 as well, but I have a little concern if the gas is really 93 rating here in Mexico.


yes, it will be fine. you just wont be getting the max power out of that particular tune. the timing will be dialed a bit back when it senses the lesser grade gas. no harm will be done.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

So why make two different programs if the 93 will adjust to 91 octane with no prob?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_So why make two different programs if the 93 will adjust to 91 octane with no prob?

because the 91 program wont adjust to 93.
chip tuners have been doing this for years, dont doubt them.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

It sounds stupid, but is there any 89 or even 87 program for the CHIP actually?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (ahson)*

in the past, some tuners have the option of turning the chip "off"...so you can retain the stock programming for diagnostic purposes or the ability to use the lower grade gas when needed


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Geo)*

I know they have been doing it for ever, but if you are going to run on 91 most of the time, you could still get the 93 and it would adjust, so why would anyone buy the 91 and then not be able to run with 93 and get it's portential. 
Let's see what kind of numbers Unitronic is getting.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

heard that file is out on monday


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

well, we just have to wait for them to deliver, it's been long enough
otherwise i am taking my business to Dubwerks = GIAC
Yev


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*

giac wants crazy money for there chips


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4futurayellowVR6* »_giac wants crazy money for there chips

haha, $395 is crazy money? man, someone must be broke. for the gains, thats nothing. they sure dropped a bomb on unitronic. dont try to trash talk them, its just not professional and wont help anything. 
its clear unitronic (and you) just lost a ton of sales...no need to be angry because they are the better company (more resources to bring products to the market, more trusted, more proven, more customers, more sales, etc.). 
sure, you will sell a chip here and there, but nothing like you would have had unitronic beaten them to the market. i mean, unitronic are the same people responsible for never getting the VAG turbo project tuned.







oops, did i say that outloud?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I had no idea GIAC was charging 395 for the 2.5 chip, when was this? sorry I was so out of topic, but I didn't hear about this. 
Have they posted gains? anybody tried this? 
I agree GIAC is a more proven company, unitronic has let us down here, sorry, but they promised their chip a long time ago and never even updated us that they where having trouble with something and that they would take longer, they just disappeared.
Glad to hear more people are turning their eye on the 2.5 and are bringing out products for us. We as owners of 2.5's are the ones to benefit the most.
Let's see how unitronic responds to this (not my post but to GIAC)


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I had no idea GIAC was charging 395 for the 2.5 chip, when was this? sorry I was so out of topic, but I didn't hear about this. 
Have they posted gains? anybody tried this? 


go back to the main page of the 2.5L forum. you will find a thread with dynos.


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (trikstir99)*

So I just checked out the GIAC chip...my only question is will the GIAC chip help the drive by wire lag that Unitrinc's chip will suppossedly do?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (9xnine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9xnine* »_So I just checked out the GIAC chip...my only question is will the GIAC chip help the drive by wire lag that Unitrinc's chip will suppossedly do?

This iwas discussed in the topic that giac posted about their chip. They claim that the DBW lag should be greatly reduced with their chip. This is a direct quote from them "We did increase throttle response on the performance files (reduced DBW lag)"
Sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (MattWayMK5)*

wow i'm guessing this fell apart or is there another thread somewhere?
-matt


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Unitronic Chip/Reflash (thumper07)*

Is the Unitronic chip ready?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

When I was down at waterfest I spoke to unitronic. They said that the files are complete but they are having trouble closing the flashing session. For some reason it seems to be caught into an infinate loop when flashing is complete.


----------



## jj66 (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont know about any of you guys...but with how long its taking and the problems theyre running into. I would be a bit nervous chipping from unitronic. Just my two cents


----------



## jj66 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (jj66)*

OR maybe its a good thing. I hate being optimistic sometimes


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

everyone. just get the giac. it's trusted and there are known gains.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (theaveragejoe73)*

It's always good to have options. Intresting to know what other tuners get out of the engine, although I do expect about the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

There are many factors that have to be taken under concideration before any files are out. Car safety limits..... ect What is the use if you blow motor on your way home. Would you buy anything that was not tested but gave you 200hp extra? Nope gamble, it may cost you thousands in mechanical repairs.
Keep that in mind..
If you have any questions please contact one of your local dealers..


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

meh, and when that engine blows, will u guys disappear once again.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (jj66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jj66* »_I dont know about any of you guys...but with how long its taking and the problems theyre running into. I would be a bit nervous chipping from unitronic. Just my two cents

why, that's the reason they would not release until it's all perfect, they can't afford to ruin their reputation like that, 
also cost of motor vs chip ratio. 
at least they are still trying


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_meh, and when that engine blows, will u guys disappear once again.

what kind of nonsense is that, have you seen any other company releasing half @ss merchantdice, i don't think so, if it blows the motor it would their test model not some unfortunate customers car.
Unitronic will not disappear
Yev


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*

i will have beofore and after dyno's up next week. so we'll see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

Reputation and a lot of invested $$$$ here.
No we will not be gone, we are here to stay, while providing
awsome tunes and making peeps cars more enjoyable to drive.


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

You need to run 92 93 octane


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I cant wait for the turbo either... I got to hang out with the Unitronic guys after they had chipped my car. They want to use my car to design the second stage of the chip. The second stage will be more tuned for my custom intake and TT exhaust. They also want to borrow my car to start designing the turbo manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just want to thank them again for chipping my car and cant wait for the turbokit... Gotta start savin$$$$$


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (slvrRaBBit697)*

before dyno posted here.
after coming next week. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3474781 


_Modified by VW_tayder at 8:17 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_before dyno posted here.
after coming next week. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3474781 

_Modified by VW_tayder at 8:17 PM 10-3-2007_

Any news on the Dyno?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone have a review of this flashing on their car and are there any dealers for this flash in the dallas area?


----------



## DFW CarHaus (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/167/26/


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love my unitronic chip


----------

